# Where should I put this?



## Sabaron (Nov 7, 2003)

I've used the Mecha d20 rules to stat out the ships from the DMG (Rowboat, Keelboat, Sailing Ship, Longboat, Galley, and modified Galley).  I created them with standard D&D use in mind.  I'd like to share my work with ENWorlders, but am unsure of the proper forum to place them in.

Rowboat: This 8- to 12-foot-long boat holds two or three Medium passengers. It moves about 1-1/2 miles per hour.

Rowboat:
Type: Vehicle
Class: Oar Ship
Size: Large (12' long)
Hit Points: 10 HP (0 MP)
Occupants: 1/2 (18 MP)
Cargo: 200 lbs (1 MP)
Armour: 2 (10 MP) 
Defence: AC 9 (0 MP)
Strength: N/A
Water Speed: 10' (4 MP)
Handling: -1/-1 (0 MP)
Special Abilities: None
Exotic Abilities: None
Defects: Flammable (-2 MP), Open (-4 MP) Reduced Endurance [Several days] (-10 MP)
Weaponry: None
Required Feats or Skills: Profession (Sailor).  Not required; STR rolls may be used instead.
Cost: 14 Mecha Points (392 gp)

Galley: This three-masted ship has seventy oars on either side and requires a total crew of 200. A galley is 130 feet long and 20 feet wide, and it can carry 150 tons of cargo or 250 soldiers. For 8,000 gp more, it can be fitted with a ram and castles with firing platforms fore, aft, and amidships. This ship cannot make sea voyages and sticks to the coast. It moves about 4 miles per hour when being rowed or under sail.

War Galley:
Type: Vehicle
Class: Oar Ship/Sailing Ship
Size: Colossal (130' long)
Hit Points: 100 HP (0 MP)
Occupants: 4/200 (240 MP)
Cargo: 15 tons (100 MP) (or 250 soldiers)
Armour: 5 (25 MP) 
Defence: AC 7 (0 MP)
Strength: N/A
Water Speed: 35' (3.5 MP)
Handling: -8/-8 (0 MP)
Special Abilities: Basic Navigation [+2 equipment bonus to Navigation checks] (1 MP), Optics x5 (7.5 MP)
Exotic Abilities: None
Defects: Flammable (-5 MP), Service crew (200 sailors, -18 MP)
Weaponry: 
  Name: Ballista (3: fore, port, aft)
  Damage: 3d6
  Critical: 20
  Type: Piercing
  Increment: 180'
  Rate of Fire: 1/5 rounds
  Magazine: 30 shots 
  Size: Large
  Qualities:  Hardpoint, Long Range, Silent
  Restrictions: Exposed, Slow Firing x5
  Cost: 10 MP (200 gp)
  Total: 30 MP

Required Feats or Skills: Profession (Sailor), Professoin (Siege Engineer)
Cost: 384 Mecha Points (294,912 gp)

Galley:
Type: Vehicle
Class: Oar Ship/Sailing Ship
Size: Colossal (130' long)
Hit Points: 100 HP (0 MP)
Occupants: 1/200 (210 MP)
Cargo: 15 tons (100 MP) (or 250 soldiers)
Armour: 5 (25 MP) 
Defence: AC 7 (0 MP)
Strength: N/A
Water Speed: 35' (3.5 MP)
Handling: -8/-8 (0 MP)
Special Abilities: Basic Navigation [+2 equipment bonus to Navigation checks] (1 MP), Optics x5 (7.5 MP)
Exotic Abilities: None
Defects: Flammable (-5 MP), Service crew (200 sailors, -18 MP)
Weaponry:  None

Required Feats or Skills: Profession (Sailor). 
Cost: 324 Mecha Points (209,952 gp)

Longship: This 75-foot-long ship with forty oars requires a total crew of 50. It has a single mast and a square sail, and it can carry 50 tons of cargo or 120 soldiers. A longship can make sea voyages. It moves about 3 miles per hour when being rowed or under sail.

Longboat
Type: Vehicle
Class: Oar Ship/Sailing Ship
Size: Colossal (75' long)
Hit Points: 100 HP (0 MP)
Occupants: 1/50 (110 MP)
Cargo: 5 tons (50 MP) (or 120 soldiers)
Armour: 3 (15 MP) 
Defence: AC 5 (0 MP)
Strength: N/A
Water Speed: 25' (3 MP)
Handling: -8/-8 (0 MP)
Special Abilities: Basic Navigation [+2 equipment bonus to Navigation checks] (1 MP), Optics x5 (7.5 MP)
Exotic Abilities: None
Defects: Flammable (-5 MP), Service crew (50 sailors, -14 MP)
Weaponry:  None

Required Feats or Skills: Profession (Sailor). 
Cost: 167.5 Mecha Points (56,112 gp)

Sailing Ship: This larger, seaworthy ship is 75 to 90 feet long and 20 feet wide and has a crew of 20. It can carry 150 tons of cargo. It has square sails on its two masts and can make sea voyages. It moves about 2 miles per hour.

Sailing Ship:
Type: Vehicle
Class: Sailing Ship
Size: Colossal (90' long)
Hit Points: 100 HP (0 MP)
Occupants: 1/20 (90 MP)
Cargo: 15 tons (100 MP) 
Armour: 2 (10 MP) 
Defence: AC 4 (0 MP)
Strength: N/A
Water Speed: 15' (1.5 MP)
Handling: -8/-8 (0 MP)
Special Abilities: Basic Navigation [+2 equipment bonus to Navigation checks] (1 MP), Optics x2 (3 MP)
Exotic Abilities: None
Defects: Flammable (-5 MP), Service crew (50 sailors, -14 MP), Open (-4 MP), Wind Powered (-5 MP)
Weaponry:  None

Required Feats or Skills: Profession (Sailor). 
Cost: 181.5 Mecha Points (65,884 gp)

Keelboat: This 50- to 75-foot-long ship is 15 to 20 feet wide and has a few oars to supplement its single mast with a square sail. It has a crew of eight to fifteen and can carry 40 to 50 tons of cargo or 100 soldiers. It can make sea voyages, as well as sail down rivers (thanks to its flat bottom). It moves about 1 mile per hour.

Keelboat:
Type: Vehicle
Class: Sailing Ship
Size: Gargantuan (50' long)
Hit Points: 40 HP (0 MP)
Occupants: 1/10 (50 MP)
Cargo: 5 tons (50 MP) (or 100 soldiers) 
Armour: 2 (10 MP) 
Defence: AC 4 (0 MP)
Strength: N/A
Water Speed: 5' (1 MP)
Handling: -4/-4 (0 MP)
Special Abilities: Basic Navigation [+2 equipment bonus to Navigation checks] (1 MP)
Exotic Abilities: None
Defects: Flammable (-5 MP), Service crew (10 sailors, -10MP), Open (-4 MP), Wind Powered (-5 MP)
Weaponry:  None

Required Feats or Skills: Profession (Sailor). 
Cost: 88 Mecha Points (15,488 gp)


----------



## rigur (Nov 7, 2003)

House Rules maybe?

http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 7, 2003)

General or House Rules would be fine.  Feel free to copy n' paste your stuff to a new thread with a descriptive title, etc.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Nov 18, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> General or House Rules would be fine.  Feel free to copy n' paste your stuff to a new thread with a descriptive title, etc.




LOL
I read that as "deceptive title" and thought maybe moderating was turning you a tad cynical. 

Pardon me, I have to go blatantly post something in the wrong forum now.


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Sabaron said:
			
		

> I'd like to share my work with ENWorlders, but am unsure of the proper forum to place them in.




You, too, can be a publisher!

Copy and paste the following into your post, changing the screenname (at the end) to your real name if you like...

(Warning - Not valid unless adopted by Sabaron!)

_Rowboat, Keelboat, Sailing Ship, Longboat, Galley, and modified Galley Stats are 100% OGC._

*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc ("Wizards"). All Rights Reserved.
1. Definitions: (a)"Contributors" means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)"Derivative Material" means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) "Distribute" means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)"Open Game Content" means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) "Product Identity" means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) "Trademark" means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) "Use", "Used" or "Using" means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) "You" or "Your" means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

2. The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

3. Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

4. Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

5. Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

6. Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder's name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

7. Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

8. Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

9. Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

10. Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

11. Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

12. Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

13. Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

14. Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE

Open Game License v 1.0a Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

System Reference Document Copyright 2000, Wizard of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

Modern System Reference Document Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

Silver Age Sentinels d20 Copyright 2002, Guardians Of Order, Inc.; Authors Stephen Kenson, Mark C. MacKinnon, Jeff Mackintosh, Jesse Scoble.

BESM d20 Copyright 2003, Guardians Of Order, Inc.; Author Mark C. MacKinnon.
d20 Mecha Copyright 2003, Guardians Of Order, Inc.; Author David L. Pulver.

Rowboat, Keelboat, Sailing Ship, Longboat, Galley, and modified Galley Stats Copyright 2003; Author Sabaron. [END OF LICENSE]


----------



## darkbard (Nov 18, 2003)

*re: thread title*

oh, i think you know darn well where you can put it...!    

was nobody going to pick up the ball on this one?  sheeesh!


----------

